
Show HN: LaraOne – Ultimate workstation for programmers - jdalton
https://coderthrones.com/
======
yodon
If you sit in a chair for 14 hours a day like the inventor of this chair does
you will develop life threatening blood clots in your legs. It doesn't matter
how many ultra marathons you run the other ten hours a day. Your heart can't
actually pump the blood out of your legs so your body is designed to have
muscle activity in the legs do the work. If you sit for 8 hours you are at
serious risk for blood clots (this is why doctors tell you to get up and walk
around on a coast-to-coast or trans Atlantic or trans Pacific flight).

And yes, I'm a guy in otherwise great shape who was rushed to the ER with a
potentially life threatening blood clot caused by sitting at my laptop in
coffee shops for 8 hours a day coding. All that hyper attention and focus
capability may be great for coding or gaming but it's a serious risk factor in
other ways. The best solution is drink lots of water (so you feel the need to
get up) or get a Fitbit and pay attention when it tells you you haven't walked
around recently.

~~~
toper-centage
So what you're saying is the chair needs a leg device the periodically
squeezes your legs a little to pump out those clots. Gotcha.

~~~
mcny
Would some sort of g-suit help?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-suit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-suit)

~~~
yodon
I've often wondered the same but not found any studies answering the question.

------
nigwil_
It needs driven wheels. Programmer spaces could be large empty warehouses,
these mobile workstations gliding across the open space. If you needed to
collaborate you could drive over to colleagues, be latched together for pair
programming, able to move as a unit. Team meetings could have a flocking
function to literally bring everyone together. Team leaders could have an
override summon for those recalcitrants who are tardy attending the “stand-
up”. There could be coffee-maker modules bolted on too, like saddle bags.
...jk

~~~
quickthrower2
Just make it self driving and roadworthy, with a hardened shell to double as a
residence and 180 degree tilt to go flat as a bed, and now you can live in SF
rent free and never leave the chair.

------
ThrowawayR2
Mildly intriguing. My personal cavils would be:

-No desk space and only token storage space. If one needs to access books/paper documents, have additional computers & hardware (yes, we exist), or just needs a place to sketch or write something, this doesn't seem very practical.

-16:10 monitors are not mentioned in the monitor mount configuration section; hopefully that's just an oversight, not an actual limitation.

-Monitor distance is non-adjustable, an issue for older developers or those with vision problems

-No headrest; a serious omission for a reclining seat, particularly at that price point.

-How on earth does one get out of this thing when the power goes out?

~~~
Rychard
> -How on earth does one get out of this thing when the power goes out?

I guess they figure if you're the type of person to drop $3600 on this, you'd
also have sufficient battery backup.

On a more serious note, I _assume_ the "button" is just a mechanical latch to
prevent it from opening during use. I'm just speculating, so I'm interested in
knowing the answer to this question myself.

------
Meph504
I have a hard time believing this is a serious product, the number associated
with this, is someone's person cellphone.

and never in all the years have I been coding have I thought, you know if I
was just pitched at 140 degrees, my life would be so much easier.

but hey, if someone has 3600 bucks to throw away on an awkward "nerd throne"
this is the place to pitch it right?

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> " _but hey, if someone has 3600 bucks to throw away on an awkward "nerd
> throne" this is the place to pitch it right?_"

I blinked at the price as well but it's actually not that bad; ergonomic
office furniture is surprisingly expensive. An Aeron with a third party
headrest plus a hand-crank height adjustable desk is about $2000 already.

~~~
Meph504
I suppose it boils down to need, I find that I can be just as happy with a
standard height desk, and a $200~ range chair from amazon, as I was with the
Aeron and fancy desk.

At a price point difference of nearly $1700, I know that my spartan needs
aren't perhaps typical, but I just find all the fancy trapping a waste, once I
find a functional, durable, reliable, and replicable set up, I tend to stick
with it.

What works for me, cost about $400 every 3-5 years depending.

------
kbouck
The idea of spending 14 hours a day in a chair reminded me of a particular
Homer Simpson invention:

[https://simpsons.fandom.com/wiki/Lazy_Man_Toilet_Seat](https://simpsons.fandom.com/wiki/Lazy_Man_Toilet_Seat)

------
externalreality
> I spend 14 hours in a chair

That is unhealthy to spend 14 hours in a chair. If someone finds themselves
spending 14 hours in a hair unnecessarily (i.e. they can't walk) then they
should probably re-eavaluate their life.

------
ttul
I’m picturing a room full of these in the next season of “Silicon Valley”...

------
masukomi
Given the styling I think the subtitle should be "Ultimate workstation for
male programmers" because really, how many women do you know who would look at
that and say "oh I definitely want to sit in something that looks like that!"

------
znpy
[https://preview.redd.it/l0vx7t2vkk5z.jpg?width=960&crop=smar...](https://preview.redd.it/l0vx7t2vkk5z.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=8a7bf82b13fdde04bde597ce95d16fa48996b9ac)

------
hbcondo714
Reminds me of the movie Grandma's Boy:

[https://goo.gl/images/mk6nvU](https://goo.gl/images/mk6nvU)

It would help if this company posted a pic with someone actually sitting in
it/ using it.

------
1337shadow
You need to change position every couple of hours max to avoid RSI, it's
critical for me that desktop can change from sit to stand position Otherwise
nice idea, hope they keep improving

------
synchrone
Apparently the competition is on:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=Hwkbj26BQxM](https://youtube.com/watch?v=Hwkbj26BQxM)

------
mulle_nat
Intriguing, but I think I would fall asleep in it, when reclined. It looks
just too comfortable.

------
quickthrower2
Is this for PHP programmers? Laravel?

